# An Inexpensive and Space Efficient Combination Jointer/Planer



## mattg

We are a Jet dealer at my job, and I always wondered how well these little machines worked! Great review!


----------



## Dusty56

Nice review : )


----------



## Mikeyf56

Great review Tom, thank you.


----------



## dbhost

Not the exact model I keep drooling over, but I totally understand wanting a combination machine… I have been drooling over the JJP-12… It is good to hear an actual owners perspective instead of the magazines….


----------



## Karson

Thanks for the review. It's nice that they make tools like these for people like you that get a multipurpose tool.


----------



## toddc

That is cool. I have never seen that one before.

I imagine that it would be perfectly suited to a shop the size of yours.


----------



## a1Jim

neat


----------



## AaronK

thanks for the review - this looks like it might work pretty well for me further on down the road.

how have the size constraints of this little bugger gone for you? that is, the 8" for jointing is good, but the tables are short, and 8" is kind of narrow for a planer. what say you?


----------



## TFKeefe

AaronK: There have been a few times when a wider planer would have been helpful. Often after I glue up some boards side to side, even with cauls, the result may be cupped or not perfectly aligned. With a wide planer it might be possible to run it through and solve the problem. I generally resort to hand tools (e.g., hand plane, scraper, sand paper). So, I try to be really careful when I do this kind of glue up.

There is a 10" version of this product as well. It cost a bit more and takes up a bit more space. But, it might be helpful at times.

Tom


----------



## j_olsen

Thnaks for the review-I have the 10" being delivered on monday and hope that I have as much luck with it as you seem to have had

Jeff


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Thanks for the preview!


----------



## new2wood

I too have the 8" version after having debated over the 10". I tested mine out on some purpleheart and it worked great. I too thought it was limiting to have a narrow planer, but I'll be working with boards less than 8", so it really doesn't matter. Infeed/outfeed could be longer, but is suiting my purpose so far. All in all, I'm more than happy with my purchase since I get unsurfaced white oak and ash for free.


----------



## kosta

having a small 8 in jointer is good but a 8in planner is to small for me


----------



## dustyal

thanks for the review. I was thinking about the 10" model. I have a 12 inch planer (Delta tp-305) with only the bare essentials. Haven't used it yet. I was thinking the 10" Jet jointer would match up will with the Delta and I would also have the Jet 10" planer. Point being, I've looked at 6" jointers and eveyone tells me to go bigger- like 8 inch. But those machines are 220V so I need to run electrical…. this Jet is still 110v at 10".

But then, everyone tells me to go with long infeed tables which this jet doesn't have… HELP… I think I am going in circles over this stuff…


----------



## new2wood

Here is a two part video that is on youtube. It features the 10" Jet jointer/planer. Like I stated earlier, I have the 8" and it is working great. It was easy to set up and use out of the box. I had very little snipe. Yes, the planer is only as wide as the jointer, but it works great. The switch over between the two tools takes a few minutes, but is very simple. Plus, I have to share my "shop" with two vehicles, so you can't be the capabilities of an 8" jointer in a compact tool. In the video, the infeed and outfeed isn't any bigger in the 10" compared to the 8".

Overall, I'm more than happy to be able to surface my own lumber in my garage with this tool. Most of my tools are portable or bench top models. As my space grows, so will my stationary tool collection (the 12" Jet jointer/planer makes me drool).


----------



## just_adam

Man I'd buy anything Charles Neil tells me to 

Wasn't that the guy who did the video about a dovetail saw jig you make yourself from a chop saw…"Smart Tails" he called them?

Might have to get me one of these…


----------



## Fish22

Thanks for a great review. I was looking at this today and I thought it would be a good purchase for my shop. It is on the small side like yours. With the free shipping offer from Jet, really can't beat the price.


----------



## davidmicraig

Good review Tom, thank you for sharing. I recently bought this model. There is a way to make both the outfeed and infeed tables coplanar. There are two bolts that can be removed to form a pivot point for adjusting the outfeed side. Jet does not include these in the initial instructions but will email a diagram to you if you contact them. I had a bear of a time with chatter when I first bought the model and I attempted to readjust the knives probably a hundred times until the coplanar issue was explained to me. I agree with you on the knives and have had some success using Freud 8" blades instead of the Jet blades. Jet only recommends their own brand though. I did experience some issues with blade movement on mine. I think it is because of the stand I had it on and the fact it was sitting on a cement floor. The vibration can be pretty heavy and I think that is the culprit behind some of the bolts loosening. I did get some smooth cuts with it and I can't complain about the end result of the boards.


----------



## TFKeefe

Hi David. I also got the information on adjusting the outfeed table and have not had any problems since.
Can you tell me more about which Freud blades you used and how they worked for you? Thanks.

Tom


----------



## davidmicraig

Morning Tom,

I know we exchanged emails but didn't want this thread to have a loose end. As you discovered and I had to find out the harder way  The Freud's probably will not work as they do not have slots for the pins on the blade support bar. The Freuds are not too thick for the planer, but the pins will cause the blades to not be tightened to a safe degree. Jet is the only company I have found that carry the blades that fit our jointer and I will inquire with them if they would ever consider making a thicker set for the jointer.

Thanks for all of your help,

David


----------



## Jeremys

Hello everyone! I'm just coming up on this review! Having this tool, (but the large model) I too believe everything stated is very accurate. Thanks Tom! It took me two solid weeks of tinkering with the blades and jointer top to get it right and since then, I havn't had any problems! I really like this machiene for the price and for the space saving! I would however like to know more about the knives and how David and Tom made out with sharpening or purchasing another thicker blade. I would also like to say that I'm glad others have found this tool to be useful. I know there can be concerns with multi function tools and by no means was this tool perfect out of the box but with a little perserverence (sp) its really very good!


----------



## new2wood

Could some of you guys that have the planer/jointer talk about the set up you did with the knives and top. I want to try and get the machine tuned in as much as possible. Any help would be great. As I'm fairly new to woodworking, could someone explain why the tables need to be coplanar.

Thanks


----------



## TFKeefe

Hi Jeremy. I had the original knives sharpened and am using them now. They seem to work fine. The Freud blades that David mentioned above do not have holes through the blade that match up with the pins in the support bar. So they are not really compatible. It may be worth contacting a representative from Freud or
another vendor of jointer knives and see if they sell blades with the proper holes.

Hi new2wood. I checked my jointer to see if the tables are coplanar by raising the infeed table all of the way
and laying a 2' straightedge across the infeed and outfeed tables. My infeed table drooped about 0.01 inches
at the end of the straightedge. I adjusted this out as well as I could using a method that a technician at
JET explained to me. If you want more information about this method, send me a personal message and
I will send you the information I have.

I tried several methods to adjust the height of the knives. The technique I used more recently was to remove
the springs that push the knives up when the support bar is loosened. I then adjusted the height of the knife
using just the gyb screws. I have a dial indicator with a mushroom-like point that I use to measure the height
of the knife above the outfeed table.

Tom


----------



## ekriener

Hi Tom,

I just brought one of these puppies home and am pretty sure that I need to adjust my tables. It's the weekend and JET is closed. I was wondering if you could forward me the info you got from JET.

I tried to PM you, but this is my first post and can't.

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## DonStephenson

I have this same model. Another review posted here explained that you can make the infeed and outfeed coplaner by removing the front and back covers where you'll find 4 bolts allowing you to adjust the precision of the tables. I intend to do that as soon as I get home tonight… mine isn't wildly off-plane, but it only takes a tiny bit of error to make a big difference in a long board. In all, I'm pretty happy with it. Oh, and I only use it for the jointer. I already have a decent planer, and for me, the ability to get 8" jointing capability out of an inexpensive benchtop model was all the convincing I needed.


----------

